# UN10:  Disabling the system bell / beep

## pjp

Navigation: [Uncategorized] [Table of Contents]

Disabling the system bell / beep

Note:  The following methods are untested (by me) to ensure clear instruction for usage, and were obtained from the thread listed at the bottom.  Testing is on my list of things to do.  Others are welcome to do so, and submit an update.

Console

To disable tab completion and backspace beeping (anything else?), while allowing system beeps (such as emerge output), add the following to /etc/inputrc: 

```
set bell-style none
```

- or -

```
set bell-style visual
```

To disable console beeping for the current console:

```
setterm -blength 0
```

To disable console beeping for another terminal than the one you are currently in (where <num> is the number of the terminal to disable beeping):

```
setterm -blength 0 > /dev/vc/<num>
```

X Windows

```
xset -b
```

Disabling speaker at startup: 

```
xset b 0 0 0
```

```
xset -b b 0' to /etc/conf.d/local.start
```

Kernel

With 2.6 kernels, a module can be used for the PC speaker.  

Location: 

```
Device Drivers  --->   

Input device support  --->   

[*] Misc                                           

< >   PC Speaker support 
```

Load and unload module:: 

```
/sbin/modprobe pcspkr

/sbin/rmmod pcspkr 
```

Compiled from various threads, now merged.

----------

